# Ice Cream Scoop



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2016)

Recently completed my first ice cream scoop. Spectraply, with a Tru-Oil finish, followed by Renaissance Wax. Kit was from Rockler. Spectraply was from Woodcraft. Comments & suggestions welcome. Chuck

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bill Hatton (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks Great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2016)

Good looking scoop. Look better with some ice cream in it. lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2016)

Good looking scoop Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice job. Just in case, Woodcraft has kits on sale today if you want more. I actually like Woodcraft kit a little better. http://www.woodcraft.com/product/153928/stainless-steel-hawk-point-ice-cream-scoop-kit.aspx

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2016)

I have found though if you do use the woodcraft kit, I like to buy a bag of the metal inserts and put those in to the handle instead of just threading the wood. Just my .02

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

